# Old Crow Speed Shop



## King Louie (Feb 23, 2017)

hanging out with my boy Chris "the Betty Hunter" Garcia at Old Crow Speed Shop . Check out the eye candy he has to work with everyday ! Aero Cycle , Hex Tube & check out handicap attachment on ladies bike along with so much more , no they are not hiring I asked ! Lol


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2017)

Enjoyed seeing my old JCH "polio bike".....
old race cars are awesome!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 23, 2017)

Sweeeet !  Cool stuff everywhere.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Enjoyed seeing my old JCH "polio bike".....
> old race cars are awesome!



Thought that bike looked familiar!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 426599 View attachment 426598 View attachment 426596 View attachment 426595 View attachment 426594 View attachment 426593 View attachment 426592 View attachment 426591 View attachment 426590 View attachment 426589 View attachment 426588 hanging out with my boy Chris "the Betty Hunter" Garcia at Old Crow Speed Shop . Check out the eye candy he has to work with everyday ! Aero Cycle , Hex Tube & check out handicap attachment on ladies bike along with so much more , no they are not hiring I asked ! Lol



Soooooo.....when are you planning a ride over to the shop??? I'm in!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2017)

My father used to show "Slides" of the 1950's "Flying Wing" it had 8 or 10 engines on it and smoked like a broken bug fogger....
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2017/02/flying-wing


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 23, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 426588. Check out the eye candy




the green HD looks like an 8valve ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2017)

That ca. '40 Ford Woody is awesome!


----------



## King Louie (Feb 23, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 426599 View attachment 426598 View attachment 426596 View attachment 426595 View attachment 426594 View attachment 426593 View attachment 426592 View attachment 426591 View attachment 426590 View attachment 426589 View attachment 426588 hanging out with my boy Chris "the Betty Hunter" Garcia at Old Crow Speed Shop . Check out the eye candy he has to work with everyday ! Aero Cycle , Hex Tube & check out handicap attachment on ladies bike along with so much more , no they are not hiring I asked ! Lol





bricycle said:


> Enjoyed seeing my old JCH "polio bike".....
> old race cars are awesome!



Small world ! Do you know Old Crow Speed Shop , open for tours in Burbank if you ever  want to reminisce


----------



## King Louie (Feb 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Soooooo.....when are you planning a ride over to the shop??? I'm in!



Actually it's open to the pubic , my Buddy is manager there and does walk thrus , but let me know he works Tuesday - Friday and we'll get VIP status lol


----------



## King Louie (Feb 23, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> the green HD looks like an 8valve ?



I don't know much about HD but here's another of. many there , original hillclimber


----------



## stoney (Feb 23, 2017)

You have some real man toys there.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2017)

Bobby is good people!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2017)

Tell hom HudsonJoe from the Shifters said hi!


----------



## Barto (Feb 23, 2017)

I want to live there!!!!  Please!


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 23, 2017)

I would like to have one of EVERYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! Really cool...


----------



## burrolalb (Feb 23, 2017)

Thats a bad ass shop ... i bought some of there shirts at the mooneys show ... check out race of gentlemen thats a bad ass race i want to try to go this year  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie (Feb 23, 2017)

stoney said:


> You have some real man toys there.



I wish ! I am just a visitor ! Lol this is a personal collection of Bobby Green , Old Crow Speed Shop a up and running 1920-40 speed shop which my buddy works in.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 24, 2017)

Cool shop,thanks for posting. Dream material in those pics.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 24, 2017)

I agree with mike, I think you should plan out a ride that has a stop at the old crow speed shop.you have said you would like to start a vintage ride in the burbank area.lots of kool spots , and youve been riding that place forever. Im sure there are lots of others that would like a monthly or bi monthly fun ride that isnt so far for some of us.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> I agree with mike, I think you should plan out a ride that has a stop at the old crow speed shop.you have said you would like to start a vintage ride in the burbank area.lots of kool spots , and youve been riding that place forever. Im sure there are lots of others that would like a monthly or bi monthly fun ride that isnt so far for some of us.



Let's do it! I'm off every other Friday/Saturday, so I'm down for the VIP tour also


----------



## King Louie (Feb 24, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> I agree with mike, I think you should plan out a ride that has a stop at the old crow speed shop.you have said you would like to start a vintage ride in the burbank area.lots of kool spots , and youve been riding that place forever. Im sure there are lots of others that would like a monthly or bi monthly fun ride that isnt so far for some of us.



Being the new guy on the block I am just getting to know everybody but would love to host a ride in Burbank , after all well are in the foothills too ! Lol


----------



## King Louie (Feb 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Let do it! I'm off every other Friday/Saturday, so I'm down for the VIP tour also



I'm down , but make sure you got plenty of space for pics on your phone ! Lol this place is like taking a time warp back in time and all functional , on going projects everywhere , he even had some small carnival rides there yesterday , you never know what to expect


----------



## King Louie (Feb 24, 2017)

Look who was at Old Crow Speed Shop today , I went on the wrong day ☹️Could of been on TV ! Lol


----------



## King Louie (Feb 25, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 427054 Look who was at Old Crow Speed Shop today , I went on the wrong day ☹️Could of been on TV ! Lol


----------

